# Unknown Ride



## Wamphyri (Oct 13, 2004)

Ok I was doing some searching and came across a Nissan from 1985 thats a v6 turbo, its been debadged so I don't know extally if its a 180, 200, ect.. its got the wing on the truck nothing on the sides white uhmmm any other questions I would be glad to answer! And hope this would be the right place to ask this.


----------



## Def_Jammer (Sep 16, 2004)

would you happen to have a pic???


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Nissan S12, 

200sx Turbo, CA18DET
200sx SE-V6, VG30E


----------



## Wamphyri (Oct 13, 2004)

The car looks exactly like this t-tops and all, tried to figure out how to post a pic but i gave up. http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=274&size=big&sort=1&cat=500


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

That looks like a late 80's 300zx to me.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

thats a Z31 300ZX..VG30ET motor in the one you described..


----------



## Wamphyri (Oct 13, 2004)

ok i got the final word today it is a 1985 300zx single turbo.. guy wants 950$ canadian for itits missing the rear struts and front struts brakes wheel hubs wheels ect.. basically anything along to do with the wheels no rust 2 dings on the driver side. does this car have alot of performance upgrades? I also own a 1990 Saab 9000T which has close to nothing for performance upgrades.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I believe they are the non-intercooled low boost (5psi) versions. Upgrade the turbo, add an intercooler and exhaust and youd be happy I think.


----------



## Wamphyri (Oct 13, 2004)

i'm pretty sure this one is intercooled at least i think thats what the rad looking peice of metal thats sitting on a 45 degree angle..


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

that is a '84-'86 300zx turbo i think it's 7 stock


----------

